# Where to start when you are still hurting?



## christmaslady (Dec 21, 2009)

It has been two month since my ex bf/fiance moved out. We have talked (aka argued) on occassions but have yet to discuss what needs to be done to repair what has happened (I am too angry and he acts as if he has no clue on what to do). Also when he left, there were no ground rules or understanding of what we were doing or to be doing in the time we were not together, so now things are way more convaluted than ever before. I told him (in order to create that understanding) that I was single...but I don't think he took me at my word-and it really wouldn't matter if he did, cause I am still dedicated to him anyway. 

While I can deal with a lot of things, the one thing that I am having a very very difficult time recovering from are the lies, covering things up, hiding things, omitting information etc. which I am sure if more now that we have been apart for 2 months with...no spoken/written bounds/rules.

Any tips on where to begin to repair this. How do we start talking? Is it really too soon to start talking? I don't even know if he wants to anymore (for real) cause he got upset last night and walked out...I hate to think that we are throwing everything away for something that may be repairable, but I don't see how to do it. Please help. 

I do love him, I just feel a total lack of respect when he does this and to me, how can you love someone totally and completely without respect, trust, etc. 

I guess I really just want the pain to go away...regardless of I have to let him go or if I can make it work (I'd prefer to do that). :banghead:


----------

